# Solved: Address Bar missing in IE7



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

My IE7 address is missing. It's not even in the Toolbars submenu under the 
Views menu like in IE6. What should I do?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Right click on the toolbar and make sure that "Lock Toolbars" is not checked and that "Address Bar" is checked. Also try grabbing the handle at the left side of each visible toolbar and drag them down to see if one of them is hiding the address bar.


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

Nope. Didn't do it. I have no _Address Bar_ option anywhere.

I know the bar is supposed to be beside the forward and back arrows, but it's just not there.


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

If you've not downloaded it yet, here's what it should look like:










Anyway, if I can't get it solved reeeeally soon, I'm going back to good ol' Firefox.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you tried reinstalling? (Make sure that if IE7 has an entry in the App Data folder you delete that too.)


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Those of us who have the Address Bar know what it looks like, what does yours look like?


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

The Same...but w/o the Addy Bar.

Re-installing doesn't help.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Can you post a picture of yours?
A wee bit bigger?


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

Due to several problems (unrelated to IE7) and a few stupid mistakes, I ended up re-installing XP. 

Anyway, I after re-installing IE7 and rebooting, the first thing I did was start IE7, and lo-n-behold, the addy bar was there. There's still no option for it in the context menu, but I think that was Microsoft's decision, which was a bad one IMHO.


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

Incidentally, John Wilkinson over in the CNET forums told me that "One of IE's new security features is to require the address bar to be displayed 24/7 in the same position...fraudulent sites frequently try to hide it so you don't realize where you truly are."

Of course, I'm sure ya'll knew this.


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

Am I stupid or what?

I went through all this drama with IE7's addy bar, and now I find out that Hide Menu Bar is the culprit. It can still be loaded in memory, but I have to uncheck "hide menubar."


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for letting us know the cause/solution. :up: 
It just might come in handy in the future.


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

No prob.  HMB is certainly handy for hiding the menubar in Window's windows, but why it hides IE7s addy bar is beyond me, and apparently, neither the author's website nor his/her e-ddress works, so I can't inform him/her about this little glitch


----------

